# Nursing mother cat won't eat



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

We were "adopted" by a stray cat who is now living in our basement with her 6 kittens (4 weeks old). She just stopped eating a couple of days ago, before that had a good appetite. She was skinny before but now she is emaciated. I can't really afford to take her to the vet. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you happen to have any baby formula or goats milk around? You can give it to her with a dropper or something. Does she have a fever? I saved a few cats last year that had a virus of some sort, but they had a fever and diarrhea, by giving them watered down gatorade for a few days and a little bit of canned food. The kittens can't be getting much milk from her either. Are they acting sick or anything?


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe try different flavors and brands. If you are giving dry try can and vice versa. You could also get a couple of jars of baby food and see if she will eat any of that. 
If you don't have any baby formula or goats milk, they do make a milk for cats. I have bought it in the grocery store where the cat food is. This is it
Whiskas CatMilk Plus - Cat - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I tried some of the CatMilk and she liked it and did drink some. Hopefully she'll be eating again soon. Thank you.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Your welcome, you could also try mixing a little milk in with her food be can or dry food. Just don't leave the food sitting out for a long period of time if you do mix some of the milk in it.


----------

